# New Magic Card Game



## Tom_n3m (Aug 29, 2007)

Hi!I am new to this board and have an important question to ask right after my registration. I hope that this was the correct board for the topic, and that some of you will respond to my calling. 

I very much like the game Magic (the Gathering), its world, creatures and spells and game rules. However, what I don't like is the price of the cards. To put together a decent deck, one would have to spend several hundred dollars, usually without any chance of retribution. I personally would much prefer a free game, which would be played on the internet, with many more players participating, using more crazy and/or subtle tactics not needing expensive cards.

That is why I decided to try and create a new card game, based on Magic, that would be similar yet better (we would learn on the mistakes of Magic's design), slightly more complex and strategic and would have a greater emphasis on tactics and card combinations. As I cannot do it all by myself (I would need artists, native speakers, pun writers, designers, card designers, ...), I am trying to summon a web community that would take care for the development of the game. That is why I ask here:

    Is anyone interested in participating in creating a new fantasy card game?

As soon as enough people are gathered, we would start discussing basic rules and concepts of the game, and then the first hundred cards would be created, followed by a online client for online play.

Thank you, Tom

(I have posted such messages on several boards, as I don't know which community would be the most eager to respond.)


----------

